# Goldens Born In September 2013



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought I'd start a new thread for those of us looking forward to bringing home a new puppy in November. We are getting a puppy from Futuraranch goldens. The litter CH Futura Masters Duck Duck Goose (Tag) and Masters Futura Can't S'Top Me Now (Marilyn). The pups were born 9/28/13 - 9/29/13. There are 9 girls and 1 boy!

We live about 4 1/2 hours away, so we have not been able to visit yet. Hoping to get in one visit in before we pick up the puppy. Judy is off to Nationals this week. Anyone else getting a puppy from this litter?

I'm getting excited and looking into all kinds of things from food, to training etc. Our family has had three goldens at once! We have lost all of them in the past year. I just lost my Raz a few weeks ago. I had started looking in August, thinking she'd still be with me when we got the pup. But I know she's in a better place now with her family and friends. The looking forward to and planning has helped me. We've not been dogless in almost 15 years. These past few weeks feel strange not looking after Raz, or having my "helper" pick up food I've dropped, or sharing treats like apples. 

I'm excited to have a new family member coming into our lives!


----------



## Ess (Jul 6, 2013)

Firstly, I'd like to say that I'm sorry to hear of Raz's passing. It leaves such a big hole in your life, doesn't it : (
On the flip side, how exciting to be counting down to your new arrival. I, too, am expecting my September baby (litter born 1st September, over here in Australia) and we pick him up next Wednesday and I'm so excited, I just can't decide on a name . . argh!!!
I look forward to hearing about your newest family member when they arrive.
Ess : )


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

You'll have to post pics! The litter is 9 girls and 1 boy. Chances are good on a girl, but we've got a list of names going, no final runners up yet. I'm reading the my book again from the Monks of New Skete, The Art of Raising a Puppy. Lot's of good info. it's been so long since I read, and soooo long since we've had a puppy. The good news is I'm home all day, so (most of the time) I'll be able to get training down and stick with a good schedule!


----------



## Beckham (Oct 31, 2013)

We are bringing our new guy home on Friday!!!!! 

Thanks for the reminder to get some books out of the library.


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats! I'm trying to figure out when we are going to visit. The pups are 5 weeks old this weekend. We're a ways a way, hopefully next weekend, and go back in 2 weeks to pick up.... It's a 5 hour trip I believe for our family.


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

We also have a September pup who was 8 weeks on Tues. After much deliberation regarding her name (theres a post on here about American names - thanks for everyones help!) we called her Dakota BUT after having her home for a day we realised that name just didnt fit her (or roll off the tongue easily enough) so she is now Shelby.

She has settled in so well, sleeps from around 10.30pm - 5.30ish in her crate with no mess at all in the morning. :crossfing hope it stays this way.
She has the odd accident inside but thats my fault for not watching! 

Her little personality is starting to come through now (although im sure this will change as she gets older) but she appears to be laid back but with a playful side, loves cuddles and she is also independent, she takes herself off to her crate for her own time quite oftern, whenever she is fed up of us!!

Only problem we are having is when we wake up at 5.30 and take her out the crate, her bladder is obviously so full and she gets excited so theres always a dribble or small puddle as I pick up her up to go outside! The first morning she just wee'd all over me!! Now I try to take a towel with me and tuck it under her bottom although im hoping as she gets older she will control it a little more.

We are completely in love with her!!

P.S I tried to upload a photo but its not working for some reason


----------



## Ess (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi all, sorry for the delay but I've been busy playing with my beautiful boy, who was nine weeks old yesterday! I very much look forward to seeing all of your September babies : ) I tried to attach a few photos from my phone but to no avail, so I will do it from my computer tmrw. However, as a sneak peak, my pup is the one at the front of the photo on my footer with his head on his sibling's head - he is a cheeky wee thing!!


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats Gill03 and ESS! 

Thanks Gill03 for the heads up on the towel trick. You are lucky that your pup is sleeping through the night!

Aww ESS very cute photo!

We are visiting the litter this next weekend. They will be 6 weeks old, so we won't know yet who we are getting. I'm so looking forward to it! It's 5 hour drive so this will be the only visit before we pick up the puppy.


----------



## Ess (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow, a five hour drive is a l-o-n-g way . . but it will be SO worth it to meet your pup. How exciting, I can't wait to hear how you get on, Kim : ) and to hear how things are going with your new arrival from Friday, Beckham : )

My dear pup decided that 1am and 3am were both great times to have a play and jump out of his pen onto our bed last night, so I'm feeling a wee bit tired this morning!!! He has been going out once during the night since we picked him up last week, but last night was apparently party-time in our house as far as he was concerned haha!! You can't be angry with such adorably cute 'butter wouldn't melt' faces, though can you!! I have to say that he is a lot more cheeky than my previous girl!!!

Gill03, it sounds like Shelby has settled in really well, that's great : ) Look forward to the photos!!


----------



## Beckham (Oct 31, 2013)

Were doing well. The first night was quite the struggle. Lots of whining and crying and barking. I wore the same clothes Saturday Am through Monday AM... And yes, I slept in them! It was just so much easier than getting dressed or going out in PJs in the middle of the night.

We had an escapee last night. I had some work to do on the computer so I out him in the crate with my husband to sleep (it was around 11). Well, I must not have latched the door properly in the dark and when I came back upstairs an hour later there was a cute furry face waiting for me at the top of the stairs!! I freaked out! Happily no accidents, no chewing and he hadn't attempted the steps which would have been bad since they are steep and we still carry him up and down steps. Whew! I have learned now to double check the gate! :doh:


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh the puppy adventures sound awesome and so cute with escapes and playing! Our 5 year old son unfortunately has started getting up in the middle of the night scared of monsters and coming into our room at 1 am on Saturday and Sunday! I'm hoping to get this nipped in the butt before the puppy comes otherwise there really will be no sleep for anyone (except for my 7 year old daughter who could sleep through an earthquake I'm sure - I grew up in California). 

Unfortunately we did not get to drive out to see the puppies last weekend. One pup ended up having a bacterial infection and was with the vet for a few days. So the breeder is protecting the litter and asked everyone to stay away for a week. She's trying to figure out what happened and keep everyone healthy. So, I'm hoping this will be the weekend. Also looks like we won't be picking up the puppy until after Thanksgiving which will make it 9 weeks, which may not be a problem after the health scare. Our family that we are going to is requesting no dogs to be brought. I was sort of worried anyways because 8 - 10 weeks is the fear period. Taking a brand new puppy to an unfamiliar home with a gathering of 18 people and 2 other dogs might not go well. 

I'm getting anxious to the cuties. The videos and pics I get help. I'll post the one picture of them gathered around the feeding bowl.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm so glad there's now a thread for Sept pups! Our little girl was born Sept 29 as well, and we're bringing her home on the 21st (just shy of 8 weeks). Her mom is actually the sister of our 2.5 year old girl Loka, and we're so excited to bring her home! The countdown is definitely on here!

I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's new puppy story, accompanied by some pictures, of course!


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

*Meet Riley*

I'd like to introduce you to Miss Riley! She was born on Sept 4. Not a fan of the crate, but she is our first golden that sleeps all night! 8:30 - 5:00! She has a big brother Radar who is eleven months, so they keep each other pretty busy! That could be why she sleeps so well lol. I look forward to seeing pics of all the new pups!


----------



## TaniaGog81 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi there! 
Sooo happy to have found this forum!! We brought home our baby girl last weekend and it's our first adventure with a new puppy! We've had a golden before but she was older and very mellow!! We have tons of questions so this is great! 

Looking foward to meeting new friends 

Soo when does this bitting/nipping stop? Makes it hard for the kids to play with her!

Thanks!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats on your new puppies!Love the picture! 

I unfortunately received some bad news from our breeder today. She lost 3 of her 10 puppies! It was not a bacterial infection as thought. The little boy that was the first to get sick (the only one) and died. He was doing better on antibiotics but died Sunday. The breeder is devasted. She is very experienced and once two other females started getting sick she had more blood work run on the mom and pups and took one of the sick pups to the University of Missouri Vet School. It died there and lots of tests have been run. The have determined a South American strain of distemper. She was told that they know of the virus but it has been too time consuming and expensive to come up with a vaccine! She does show, and there are foreign dogs that are also shown. The mom showed antibodies for this, but did not pass on immunity? She still has more questions than answers. There are 7 girls left that seem healthy in the litter. This strain of distemper does not present with typical symptoms. There's no discharge from the eyes or nose or respiratory issues. There is no fever. They seemed healthy one day and went downhill the next. I have developed a good relationship with her and do trust her. She's been constantly disinfecting everything. She asked if we still wanted to go with her. I told her yes, assuming the rest survive. She just wants us to have a happy and healthy puppy no matter what. She has a friend with a litter due in December. I plan on staying with her. Assuming they survive this, I'm thinking they will be immune. After having just lost my poor Raz on October 9th, I've been looking forward to another golden. We will obviously not be visiting this weekend, and I know she's going to be hanging on to the puppies longer than 8 weeks. She hasn't even taken them outside yet (they are 6 1/2 weeks old, she's being super cautious). She's going off the Vet School recommendations for care. They got a specific distemper shot this weekend that is not supposed to have as many side effects. I'm going to be praying a lot that the rest of the litter stays healthy. We've purchased things already and are puppy proofing the house. I'm saying lots of prayers. Now I don't know if or when our little girl will come home.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

coloradobacons, I'm so sorry to hear about the struggles with you're new little one's litter mates. Our thoughts will be with you and I hope that all goes well with the other pups, and I'm sure you're girl will be with you soon.


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

I've checked in daily this week with the breeder and so far the remaining 7 girls are doing great. Saying lots of prayers. Just can't wait to bring our girl home!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

We get our new girl tomorrow! Eeee! I hope that everyone's pups are doing well so far. As soon as I get time I'll post some pics.


----------



## golden.baby (Nov 21, 2013)

*Future Golden Mommy*

Hi all!

I am so glad i found this forum, I am super excited because I will adopt a golden puppy early next month, I've read soooo much about the beautiful goldens and I absolutely love them. I grew up with dogs but never large dogs as goldens, I am unsure what to expect all i know is that i will love him so much- I cannot wait to meet him- My fiance and I will be taking a 4 hrs trip to him. Can you guys please instruct me in to what should i get for him before taking him home? and also what should i expect in the first months? 

Thank you all in advance!!! :wavey:


----------



## ViggosMum (Nov 14, 2013)

Just wanted to join in this thread. Viggo was born 2nd September, and is settling in well. Will post piccies when on the big computer.


----------



## Beckham (Oct 31, 2013)

TaniaGog81 said:


> Hi there!
> Sooo happy to have found this forum!! We brought home our baby girl last weekend and it's our first adventure with a new puppy! We've had a golden before but she was older and very mellow!! We have tons of questions so this is great!
> 
> Looking foward to meeting new friends
> ...


Oh yeah... The nipping is not fun for the kids. Upon the suggestion of a trainer at our puppy classes we bought this toy that has a long stick with a rope and a toy at the end. It allows my 5 year old to play with the dog, but to be safely away from the nipping!

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Games-Tail-Teaser-Refill/dp/B0042I5G2I[/ame]

And here is a picture of my 7 year of with our little guy who was born Sept. 5.


----------



## Beckham (Oct 31, 2013)

golden.baby said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am so glad i found this forum, I am super excited because I will adopt a golden puppy early next month, I've read soooo much about the beautiful goldens and I absolutely love them. I grew up with dogs but never large dogs as goldens, I am unsure what to expect all i know is that i will love him so much- I cannot wait to meet him- My fiance and I will be taking a 4 hrs trip to him. Can you guys please instruct me in to what should i get for him before taking him home? and also what should i expect in the first months?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!!! :wavey:


A crate for sure and also read up on crate training. Plan on those first few days being horrendous (see my prior post where I spent the entire weekend in the same clothes....)

Also, with a big dog, start training right when possible. Puppy classes are agreat intro to working with your dog and a puppy is never too young to learn to sit!


----------



## ziggyzoe (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi All!

Our little girl was born September 13th. We've had her home for 3 weeks and still having a tough time with potty training. She tends to get spooked by unfamiliar noises in the backyard which I think is contributing. She's doing great in the crate. She's only waking me up once during the night. 

She loves her older brother. Our first Golden is 9 years old. I've uploaded a few photos. Has anyone considered dog food for "all ages" so both dogs can eat the same food? 

We start puppy kindergarten on Thursday - can't wait!!!

Carrie
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

You may find puppy kindergarten helps with the easy spooks and potty training.
My boy was born Sept 29th and he is a charm! He loves puppy classes also and it really has helped open him up.

Hello all fello September owners! I wanted to join the age group... My boy Remi didn't come from a super "reputable" breeder to standards that I've now learned, but he is calm, even tempered, quick to learn, and we love him to pieces even with his little white disqualifying toes. (And his breeders treated us like family and are in the process of getting clearances) He came from North Carolina and this momma drove a total of 28 hours between meeting him and then bringing him home.


----------



## Audreyhf (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi coloradobacons (Kim), our pup is Holly and she is one of Aspen's sisters. This is our second golden. The first was named Wags and she also came from Judy years ago. She was a wonderful, sweet dog who was pretty laid back. Our new pup is is also wonderful but a lot different. She is a dare-devil who keeps us hopping. Nice to see your post.


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

I was hoping I'd meet some of the other people who have Aspen's littermates! Aspen can be calm but the kids get her wound up. Yes she's also a bit of a daredevil too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cidersmom (Dec 9, 2013)

*Welcome Cider!*

Hi all!
Our girl was born 9/19/13. She has been with us since 11/9. We are so smitten with her! Our oldie golden passed away last April, and the family wasn't the same...so in came Cider!
Looking forward to advice and fun on this board. Always good to have others to celebrate or commiserate with throughout puppyhood!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh goodness she's a little fur ball!



Cidersmom said:


> Hi all!
> Our girl was born 9/19/13. She has been with us since 11/9. We are so smitten with her! Our oldie golden passed away last April, and the family wasn't the same...so in came Cider!
> Looking forward to advice and fun on this board. Always good to have others to celebrate or commiserate with throughout puppyhood!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cidersmom (Dec 9, 2013)

She totally is! Then when she is wet, she is a little peanut!! 






tine434 said:


> Oh goodness she's a little fur ball!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Are those new pics? My Rem was born the 29th so he's a bit younger than her but is SO MUCH larger. I didn't realize lol this is him by my husband to compare his size



Cidersmom said:


> She totally is! Then when she is wet, she is a little peanut!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fgbraz (Jan 1, 2014)

First post here, from São Paulo/Brazil. Holly was born 9/11 and we brought her home 11/16. This is the most recent picture I've got (taken 12/22/13) and she is growing fast!


----------



## Misskat85 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi everyone.

My Isabella was born on the 27th of September last year. 16 weeks on Friday. We are starting at dog school on the 1st of February, but have a few tricks up our sleeve already. We can sit, drop, rollover, shake hands and high five!

We used a crate from day one without any issues. It's natural for them sleep in an enclosed space as then live in a den in the wild..

Our only problem at the moment is car sickness. She isn't distressed in the car. She's very relaxed, but vomits after about 5 minutes and keeps vomiting until we get out !




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Awe! Good tricks! My Rem is only a couple days younger 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs Ross (Jan 15, 2014)

Glad to have found this little group! Major was born 9/28/13 and we have had him since 11/17/13! It is our first puppy/dog together as we have only been married since 6/1/13  We love him to pieces, although my hubby has much less patience than I do with potty training and such, but he's a good boy overall. Am also discovering after reading lots on here that he is not from a "reputable breeder," but he is AKC registered and is so far a healthy, happy, and loving puppy.  Looking forward to the many years to come and to getting to know others on here!


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all September pups and their owners

Hope everyones pups are growing up healthy and happy.

Just thought I would pop a picture of Shelby on the thread so that we can see how our pups are growing up fast (too fast!) D.O.B 3/9/13

Shelby is still a joy to be around, we appear to have cracked toilet training (havent had an accident in as long as I can remember :crossfing) she is great on off leash recall but still has her moments of pulling when walking on the leash.

She loves to play with her duck and tennis balls and often brings them to us although she has started to want to play chase and she ducks her head or jumps away when we try to take it from her to throw (cheeky devil!)

Looking forward to hearing about/seeing all your September pups

Gill


----------



## Audreyhf (Dec 19, 2013)

Holly is doing great! She's still in the mouthy stage but she seems to have gotten potty training down. However, she is an still prone to "excitement peeing". If anyone has any suggestions about that, please let me know.

She has just finished her puppy class & is moving on to basic obedience.

We are having a great time with her, although a little overwhelmed at times .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Audreyhf said:


> However, she is an still prone to "excitement peeing". If anyone has any suggestions about that, please let me know.


You'll start to notice that this happens in certain situations, like when a visitor comes to the door. If you know the situation is going to occur take Holly out just before so her bladder is empty. Another thing you can do is keep her in her crate or another room until things calm down.

I hadn't noticed this thread before. Gracie was born Sept. 12, 2013. We brought her home when she was 10 weeks old. Here are pictures of her then and now.


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

Aspen's getting bigger! She's starting to get feathering on her tail and her back is darker and the fur is getting wavy. Such a sweetheart! Yes we still have excited or submissive peeing incidents. I have to be careful about my tone of voice. It's usually when she's got something in her mouth she shouldn't. She eats my kids socks! I'm on them constantly about picking up. She's going to be one of "those" dogs. We've pooped some out and thrown some up. She can be so silly one minute and then laid back the next. She's taken over the kids couch! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs Ross (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one dealing with the excitement peeing! It's so frustrating, but I am also glad that other than that Major hasn't had an accident in I don't even remember how long. It makes me happier than it probably should when he lets me know he has to go outside! Proud puppy mom right here!

Here he is a couple weeks ago. He LOVES pillows.


----------



## Themillerjrs (May 1, 2013)

*How big is your Sept. 2013 puppy?*

We have a golden boy that was born Sept. 12, and he's a whopper! We keep him on the slender side - he's not at all fat, but this guy is already 23" tall at the shoulder and weighs 68 1/2 lbs! I'm afraid for his joint health. We don't feed puppy food - he is on a 1/2 kibble - 1/2 raw diet. We feed a grain-free good quality kibble (Nature's Recipe Salmon) in the mornings and varied raw diet in the evening. He appears to be very healthy, is certainly always hungry, but he is very sedentary by nature - not very active unless we really work at it. 

His parents were both within breed standard, although his mom is long legged and slender - more a field type build. His dad is a nicely put together; more of a modern show-type golden. 

So, how big is your 6 month old?


----------



## Themillerjrs (May 1, 2013)

*How big is your Sept. 2013 puppy?*

We have a golden boy that was born Sept. 12, and he's a whopper! We keep him on the slender side - he's not at all fat, but this guy is already 23" tall at the shoulder and weighs 68 1/2 lbs! I'm afraid for his joint health. We don't feed puppy food - he is on a 1/2 kibble - 1/2 raw diet. We feed a grain-free good quality kibble (Nature's Recipe Salmon) in the mornings and varied raw diet in the evening. He appears to be very healthy, is certainly always hungry, but he is very sedentary by nature - not very active unless we really work at it. 

His parents were both within breed standard, although his mom is long legged and slender - more a field type build. His dad is a nicely put together; more of a modern show-type golden. 

So, how big is your 6 month old?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't worry, my boy was born the 29th of September and he's a big guy too.

I need to weigh him again, but he can easily walk onto the furniture and is no longer able to be picked up by myself lol




Themillerjrs said:


> We have a golden boy that was born Sept. 12, and he's a whopper! We keep him on the slender side - he's not at all fat, but this guy is already 23" tall at the shoulder and weighs 68 1/2 lbs! I'm afraid for his joint health. We don't feed puppy food - he is on a 1/2 kibble - 1/2 raw diet. We feed a grain-free good quality kibble (Nature's Recipe Salmon) in the mornings and varied raw diet in the evening. He appears to be very healthy, is certainly always hungry, but he is very sedentary by nature - not very active unless we really work at it.
> 
> His parents were both within breed standard, although his mom is long legged and slender - more a field type build. His dad is a nicely put together; more of a modern show-type golden.
> 
> So, how big is your 6 month old?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Audreyhf (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow, your boys are much bigger than our little girl! Holly, born 9/28, is only about 18 inches to the top of her shoulder. I haven't weighed her lately, but I think she is about 35 lbs. I've included a picture that I took of her today!

Any other petite little girls?


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Shelby is also on the large side rather than petite!
(DOB 3.9.13)

She is just under 60lbs - I am always worried that this is too much for her joints growing, even though I can feel her ribs easily and she certainly doesnt look fat (her tummy tucks up and she has a visible waist). If I have measured her correct she is around 21.5 inches to the shoulder. This means that she is either just about finished with her height growing (not sure if this is possible at 6 months?) or she is going to be above the breed standard.

Our vet has said from her very 1st visit that she was going to be a big girl and it seems this is going to be the case!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Audreyhf said:


> Wow, your boys are much bigger than our little girl! Holly, born 9/28, is only about 18 inches to the top of her shoulder. I haven't weighed her lately, but I think she is about 35 lbs. I've included a picture that I took of her today!
> 
> Any other petite little girls?


I'm not sure if there are on this thread but at the dog park the other day I was admiring a cute little golden girl. I commented how I remember Rem being that age and blahblah.... they asked how old he was and I said 5.5 months, they looked horrified!! Their little girl was already 5 months old =o I felt terrible like Rem was a giant and stepped away lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

tine434 said:


> I'm not sure if there are on this thread but at the dog park the other day I was admiring a cute little golden girl. I commented how I remember Rem being that age and blahblah.... they asked how old he was and I said 5.5 months, they looked horrified!! Their little girl was already 5 months old =o I felt terrible like Rem was a giant and stepped away lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
haha that did make me laugh - I can just picture it!!


----------



## Annerose95 (Mar 13, 2014)

Freddie is now 6 months and 2 weeks ! Since he had a huge amount of worms for quite a while (luckily i just finished his last deworming injection) he lost a lot of weight for a puppy. He was 54 pounds like 2 weeks ago and this morning he is barely 50 pounds. But he's on his way to get healthy back ! I measured him this morning and he is exactly 22 inches from the shoulders. Is it big for his age ?? 





















Anne x


----------



## Annerose95 (Mar 13, 2014)

Any updates of your goldens ? 


Anne x


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

Aspen was born 9/28 and is a litter mate of Holly. She's 7 1/2 months old. She is a big girl at 54 lbs and 21.5" high. She was 17 lbs at 10 weeks when we picked her up! No sure if shes done growing yet!


----------



## Annerose95 (Mar 13, 2014)

She's gorgeous !! Freddie just turned 8 months and is 63 pounds, I think he's 23", he's gonna be somewhere around 24 inches and 80 pounds the vet said






















I can't wait for his coat to be fully grown in, he's in the awkward stage right now with strands of fur sticking up everywhere haha


Anne x


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

68.5lbs and born Sept 29th



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Shelby is 70lb (32kg) at 8 months and 2 weeks. Born September 3rd 2013.
When I tried to measure her she was coming in at around 23 inches (may not be perfect as she did not want to be measured!) so I believe she is out of the breed standard for a female but perfect to us 

Vet has said she isnt fat, just a big girl!

She is doing great in every way although we do have a ear infection at the moment due to her love of water (I think she should of been a fish!)

I could do with her being a little more cuddly. Shes very independant and its very much on her terms when we receive cuddles but we always get friendly licks and tons of play time together. 

Hope every one elses September pups are doing well


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

pics didnt work in last post - fingers crossed they work now


----------



## Annerose95 (Mar 13, 2014)

gill03 said:


> pics didnt work in last post - fingers crossed they work now


They are working now heehee !!! Your Goldie is so gorgeous, I love when the coat is very light.. Ironically my golden is black hahahaha 


Anne x


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Anyone else going through the terrible teenage months? Lol. And as shocked as me to see how big they are now!?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Those photos are gorgeous tine434 

Haha, Shelby is getting a bit of selective hearing when we are giving her commands and has decided that when we take her out that she can do an extra lap around the field sometimes - even though we have called her to us! So I am presuming this is her little teenage phase or start of it at least. I really can't complain though as she is still as good as gold and this is proabably what some people have to put up with all the time lol (I may change my mind in the near future though if she gets worse!!)

My daughter and I were just looking through Shelby's puppy photos the other day and saying how big she is now - I can't really remember her being that small anymore  On the plus side she is getting more cuddly and will sometimes try to sit on our knee, it's hilarious as shes way too big and just falls off!

I have just found a website last week that delivers surprise goodies in a box for your pet so we signed up and have just had the email to say it has been despatched - I'm so excited to get it as Shelby loves getting new things!! 

Will pop some pics up of Shelby when I can, hope all you pups are doing well


----------



## Audreyhf (Dec 19, 2013)

I thought I'd post this picture of Holly. She's definitely getting much bigger!


----------



## John_ (Oct 21, 2013)

Guess I am a big boy now! One today!


----------

